
Ask HN: What were your best sources of passive income in 2017? - kernelv
Side projects, affiliate revenue, apps, investing, other.<p>Previous 3 years:<p>2016 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13150144<p>2015 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10726489<p>2014 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7094402
======
jtnegrotto
Bought BTC in early July, cashed out recently at 600% my initial investment.
Some of it's gone towards Christmas presents, and I'm going to put the rest
into a side project for (hopefully) a more stable source of semi-passive
income.

------
mtmail
9 days ago there was a thread for 2017, too
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15869527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15869527)
(didn't start with 'Ask HN')

